# 2 guys looking for a club for 2011 season



## jdgatech (Jul 18, 2011)

A friend and i are looking for a club to get in for the 2011 season. It doesn't really matter where it is but we want to try for a decent price. Let me know!! Thanks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2011)

Good land, good members and a decent price.
Please, take a look.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=605754


----------



## joedublin (Jul 18, 2011)

As of today I can squeeze out 2 spots in our 525 acre lease in Whigham,Georgia ( 25 miles west of Thomasville and 12 miles east of Bainbridge )....dues are $585 per year for the next 3 years.Deer and turkeys....thank heaven NO HOGS!       jlong49@cox.net or cell phone 352-812-7081. Have to close it out by 2nd.week in August!


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Give this one a look.  Great bunch of guys and plenty of deer.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630361


----------



## bandit819 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 2 slots left in Dooly County. Check out our thread in leases looking for members under Dooly Co. lease. Going up the 21st thru 25 to show the place off. If interested contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## Sray308 (Jul 19, 2011)

We have 2 spots left on our 465 ac lease in Monroe co.Private landowner.Land is tall hardwoods and pines with several creeks.You can check out pics on this forum at 465 ac.for lease. If you are interested call Steven at 478 397 4700, thanks. Dues are 650.00


----------



## BIGTEN (Jul 19, 2011)

*openings*

pm sent


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 27, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jul 27, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 29, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## jonesson (Jul 30, 2011)

*size acreage? location?  Upson Madison Brantley co?*

what size tract are you looking for?  have property available in Upson, Madison, Brantley Co.


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

1360 Acres in Upson County Good Hunting deer, turkey, rabbits,call 404-697-5011


----------



## fireman134 (Aug 2, 2011)

You could pay a little less and drive a little further......FYI gas is on the rise - hunt closer to home!!!!!!!

2010-2011 Deer Season is upon us. Do to a few club withdrawls we are currently seeking to add a few members to an already established club in Butts Co. We have a 398 ac tract of which we have a good mix of pines and hardwood bottoms. We have an established camp perfect for campers, electricity incl. We have three main food plots and several small creeks on the property. Close to 8.64 min from I-75 and Dowtown Jackson, GA. Please call me ASAP as our lease will be renewing SOON. Jason 404-556-4596. $500/yr includes everything!!!


----------



## 66Nova (Aug 18, 2011)

check out gghc
Please visit our website http://gghc.awardspace.biz


----------



## killa86 (Aug 18, 2011)

jdgatech said:


> A friend and i are looking for a club to get in for the 2011 season. It doesn't really matter where it is but we want to try for a decent price. Let me know!! Thanks.



i have 2 openings in wilkes county in washington ga our dues will be 550.00 and there will only be a total of 4 members. Its 219 acres and we have a camp with power and water. One of the members owns an additional 250 acres down the road this is just an extra place for him. I also have a lease in Sandersville Ga which is Washington County (southern zone). We have 387 acres and are in need of 3 members and the dues there are 850.00. We also have power at this camp as well. If you are interested in either contact me at 678 409 6590 thanks Tommy


----------



## james c smith (Aug 19, 2011)

jdgatech said:


> A friend and i are looking for a club to get in for the 2011 season. It doesn't really matter where it is but we want to try for a decent price. Let me know!! Thanks.



I have openings in talbot county club 784 acres water power camping area $660 per hunter contact me if interested


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 24, 2011)

have a club in johnson county near wrightsville, ga on 1300 acres for $650 per member / call jesse 404-557-3039


----------



## natureheart (Aug 28, 2011)

*8000 acres in  Long County*

Over 200 acres per member $700 see postings under Natureheart or call 863-608-4500


----------



## jbwolfish (Aug 29, 2011)

we have openings in Upson county next to WMU $550 dues 600acres.


----------



## Put-m-down (Aug 30, 2011)

Need 3 hunters to complete this managed trophy buck only club. Six years under trophy management. Eight point or better 4 yrs or older for bucks and all the doe you can carry home. This is a family club and we welcome young hunters. We have 500 acres that backs up to Cedar Creek WMA (another 40,570ac). The land is bordered on 3 sides by the WMA and on the other side by Murder Creek. Plenty of deer and turkey and, good fishing also. There are also a lot rabbit, squirrels and some quail on the property. We have seen at lease 6 groups of Turkeys with 20 or more birds in each and many young jakes walking together. Mostly hardwoods with some 10+ year old planted pines. Eight planted fields. Club located just outside of Eatonton at the end of Glenwood Springs Rd between Lake Oconee and Sinclair. Year round membership is $800.00.  Hunt, Fish or just come camp out and enjoy the peace and quite (after the hunting seasons, of course). Very nice rustic log cabin to stay in or pitch a tent on the banks of the river. Contact me if interested. Lane Grayson at lgrayson@tri-stargroup.com or 678-776-0581.

There will only be 10 members total, right now half are turkey hunters the others are deer hunters


----------



## oldsmoke (Aug 30, 2011)

james c smith said:


> I have openings in talbot county club 784 acres water power camping area $660 per hunter contact me if interested



send more info


----------



## killa86 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey jdgatech we have dropped our dues to 650.00


----------



## killa86 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey jdgatech we have dropped our dues to 650.00


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 2, 2011)

Richmond County Club still has openings...
750 acres, possibly expanding.
706 495-7161


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 4, 2011)

We still have openings. 986 ac. Marion County - Buena Vista, Ga. 8 points- 15" inside min. club rule. Pin in system. Membership 550.00 this year only. PM your name and # for more info.


----------



## church (Sep 5, 2011)

monroe co. off of hwy 74 is starting a new club 653a at 10.00 dollars an acrea.deer and turkeys need aleast 13 guys at 605.00 or ten guys at 655.00 dollars.call me 478-994-3374---terry


----------

